# Help me identify



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm not exactly sure because he looks a little different. Take a look. Here is 2 pictures. Is he a Ternetzi or a Piraya?

View attachment 64515

View attachment 64516


help me out


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ternetzi


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks alot


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice tern


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yup, P. nattereri "Ternetzi" (and a beautiful one at that







)

ID Complete


----------

